# "Trial Version" Sound in streams and recordings.



## FNC_Leonidas (Oct 21, 2020)

Hello,

i need help with an issue. Every few seconds you can hear a female vocie saying "trial Version". I already tried to google this issue and i found some posts about a "trial" sound but not about a "trial version" sound. They said to fix it i have to delete VAC. I did as they said and deleted VAC but the sound is still there. After a few hours i gave up. Can somebody help me please? Here is the last logfile if you need it. Last Log file (10/22/2020)

Thanks already for your help
kind regards

Leonidas :)


----------



## Harold (Oct 21, 2020)

your e2esoft ivcam is likely where your problem is coming from.


----------



## Banyarola (Oct 21, 2020)

Make sure all your browser sources are checked to close when not running.


----------



## FNC_Leonidas (Oct 21, 2020)

Harold said:


> your e2esoft ivcam is likely where your problem is coming from.


Thank you! It really was the ivcam. I didnt expect to get an answer so fast. Sorry for causing such trouble and thank everyone who tried to help :)


----------



## ahmed1 (Nov 24, 2020)

FNC_Leonidas said:


> Hello,
> 
> i need help with an issue. Every few seconds you can hear a female vocie saying "trial Version". I already tried to google this issue and i found some posts about a "trial" sound but not about a "trial version" sound. They said to fix it i have to delete VAC. I did as they said and deleted VAC but the sound is still there. After a few hours i gave up. Can somebody help me please? Here is the last logfile if you need it. Last Log file (10/22/2020)
> 
> ...



Uninstall iv cam and uninstall this driver (e2eSoft) also from device manager
you will find it more than once
it will be asked to restart the device, and  the problem solved


----------



## milademjay (Jan 19, 2021)

Harold said:


> your e2esoft ivcam is likely where your problem is coming from.


Thanks man!!! FKIN PIECE OF SHIT program drove me insane. STOPPED right away after I deleted that garbage program.


----------



## maijalinneaa (Jan 23, 2021)

ahmed1 said:


> Uninstall iv cam and uninstall this driver (e2eSoft) also from device manager
> you will find it more than once
> it will be asked to restart the device, and  the problem solved
> 
> ...


where do i go to device manager? i uninstalled iv cam and cant find anythingnamed e2eSoft and it still is saying trial version


----------



## Mudit_k (Mar 25, 2021)

Does it say trial version or only trial?


----------



## Omayer (May 27, 2022)

OK. I have the same problem here in mac. In my last recording work I can ear that female voice. Didnt happen before. I dont know how to avoid it. i dont have iv cam installed or something like that.


----------

